# Newbies-to-be



## wolfwood

Well - - - after "auditing" you guys for awhile (and learning lots!!! thanks







) while also spending many "classroom" hours with lots of dealers







of lots of brands - *WE DID IT!*









Our new '06 Outback 25 RSS will be delivered sometime during the last week of Oct. sunny A bit late for northern New England .... but home and in our yard, none the less. Gives us LOTS of time to dream about the '06 Season while we watch the snow fly. At least now we can put away all the books on BUYING an RV, unscramble our brain cells from all the choices, decisions, opinions, counter-opinions, etc. and pull out the maps to start planning our 1st big adventure with the new baby. Oh yeah - and the toolbox is on the ready for the 1st mod .... just have to decide what that will be. Any suggestions?









Thanks for all the help so far. Expect to hear from us this winter - we've got lots to learn ... and you all clearly have lots to say


----------



## Fire44

Congrads on the new Outback. Look at it this way you will have plenty of time to do some mods this winter!!!

Gary


----------



## gregjoyal

wolfwood said:


> and you all clearly have lots to say


Just about spit out my lunch when I read that...









Anyways, welcome and you've come to the right place to learn!


----------



## Grunt0311

Welcome to the site action , and happy Outbacking!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, WOLFWOOD! * action 
And congratulations on the new toy! I'm sure you will love it!

As far as mods are concerned, my first recommendation is always a QuickieFlush in the black water tank. It is a great improvement, and it will never be as.. umm.. pleasant to install, as it will be with a 'virgin' tank!









Other great mods: Pleated shower curtain, MaxxAir vents and a power tounge jack (mandatory if you use the Equal-i-zer LD/Sway hitch).

Have fun, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to Outbackers









Be sure you get a high quality hitch system such as the Reese Dual Cam HD, Equilizer, or Hensley Arrow if you can afford it. Your 4-Runner will definately be maxed out and even then some pulling that 25RSS.


----------



## wolfwood

California Jim said:


> Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure you get a high quality hitch system such as the Reese Dual Cam HD, Equilizer, or Hensley Arrow if you can afford it. Your 4-Runner will definately be maxed out and even then some pulling that 25RSS.
> [snapback]57886[/snapback]​


Thanks for the welcome words.

We will, in fact, have at least one of them as we're currently looking at ALL of them. Any input would be welcomed. Our dealer sells/installs the Blue Ox - their sister dealership handles the Reese Dual Cam (that's the one we've ordered....but times may change) ..... but we started out looking at the Hensley Arrow until we were told repeatedly that that's overkill and just won't add anything unless we're towing 28' or more. We really like what we read about the H/A but, if its not gonna give us any benefit that the others won't, we have lots of other stuff to throw the $$$ at.


----------



## tdvffjohn

and clearly you all have lots to say









Definitly funny and the best part he managed to say it with a straight face and nobody was insulted. Nice going









By the way...........I resemble that remark.

Welcome and congradulations on the new Outback,

John


----------



## California Jim

Yes, we definately are a "chatty" bunch arent we









To address your question, because of the relatively short wheelbase of the 4-Runner (109"), I don't think that a Hensley is overkill at all and would work exceptionally well for your wheelbase and tailer length. Indeed several here are doing it now and may chime in.

However... Your Cargo Carrying Capacity in the 4-Runner , sometimes listed as CCC, is your main limiting factor. You probably will have somewhere in the vicinity of 1000# of CCC. This is for everything you carry in the vehicle. People, stuff, and the tongue weight of the trailer which could easily be upwards of 750#.

The Hensley system weighs ALOT, and I don't think you have the CCC to spare, making the Reese or Equalizer better in that respect.

You'll really need to keep the weight down in the truck to the bare essentials.

OK, I've taken this thread way too far off topic for now so I'll stop there. For a more detailed discussion it would be better to start a new topic concerning this.

Good Luck!


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks - look for the new topic on a Forum near you!


----------



## mswalt

wolfwood,

Congrats on choosing an Outback and welcome to the forum!

I know you'll enjoy many a campin' day come Spring. Or earlier if you can sneak one in before y'all hit winter.

Mark


----------



## Thor

Hi and Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT








Happy modding







be carefull it is addictive...that is ok because there is a section on the forum for that too.









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy

Congrats!!!


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> ..... and the best part he managed to say it with a straight face and nobody was insulted. Nice going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]57897[/snapback]​


Thanks, John.

...but now I must inquire......just what did I say to make you assume that "he" said anything?









Not that you could know this - and I have been a participant here for - oh - all of 3 hrs - so you are certainly forgiven the errors of your ways - but it would be "she" who you've been speaking with







shy


----------



## tdvffjohn

LOL







, my apologies to the lady!


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood,

Congratulatiions on choosing a new Outback and welcome to the site. A wise TT choice I think. Know you can't hardly wait to get it in a park somewhere. sunny


----------



## summergames84

Warm Welcomes, wolfwood. Glad you joined us. action


----------



## HootBob

Welcome wolfwood to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS.
The first mod I did with the vents covers that way you could have it open and don't
have to worry about rain getting in.
Just my $.02

Don action


----------



## nonny

Congratulations and welcome aboard! Check out the thread on the Niagra Falls Rally next year and plan to come if you can for all or part of the week. I'm certain that it will be worth your travel time and $ investment. Post often!!


----------



## drobe5150

wolfwood action

congrats on the 25rss








and welcome to the party














aka outbackers.com









darrel


----------



## Jay

Welcome aboard............you will love your outback!!

1. Hitch....I have used Equal-I-Zer (bult in sway control), and it is the best I have ever used. I have had Reese and Ezlift, but the Equal-I-Zer has been the best.

2. Did you ask about tool boxes? Check out my mod on a 30RLS. If you have the rear space for it, and can (or know someone who does) weld, I made my mod with common stock, and got two tool boxes to go on it.









Rack is 92"x11" - 2x2"angle iron w/ exp metalmesh bottom and back.
Tool Boxes are Delta Hopper Tool boxes 32"x13"x11" - 2 ea.
Rack is welded to 1-1/4" square tubing 20" long - reciever draw bars.
Welded two 9" 1-1/4" recievers to frame I-beams (pulled bottom skin down to check for anything that would burn before welding)...any wiring found, just pull away from weld area.

Total weight of rack, boxes, and stuff (Box1-sewer/water hoses, accessories, box2-chocks, levelers,wheel covers) 110 lbs.
It does NOT touch the bumper...!!

In case you noticed, the spare tire carrier is in it's original position (cut 7"x4" access hole in mesh), but has enough room to open lids. Should have made rack 92-1/2" long.


----------



## madmaccm

Hello wolfwood,

Congrats on the new Outback. We are new to the site too and looks like same region So NH.

We just purchased a 31RQS and will be picking it up this weekend. I went with a new Reese DC. My brother-in-law and a friend both have them and I have used them when borrowing their TT or pulling them for them. Went with what I knew.

Also, congrats on the family addition.

Madmaccm


----------



## ARzark

Welcome Wolfwood!
Hope you enjoy the new rig and share your experiences with everyone!
Happy camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome aboard!!!

Glad to see you've make the plunge and are now an official Outbacker!!

First thing you MUST do is add the Quickie Flush. A clean black tank will make this a much more enjoyable job.


----------



## wolfwood

> We are new to the site too and looks like same region So NH.
> 
> We just purchased a 31RQS and will be picking it up this weekend. I went with a new Reese DC. My brother-in-law and a friend both have them and I have used them when borrowing their TT or pulling them for them. Went with what I knew.


Hi neighbor! action Glad to know there are more intelligent TT folks up here. Have been seeing way too many non-OBs! Was beginning to think they were all (except us, of course) out west (ok, for the rest of you...in the Midwest, Candada, South, etc.....every place but NH!) Where did you buy? Kingston? Maybe we should set up a 'play date' for them after ours comes home ( sorry - wrong hobby ....we're dog trainers....'play dates' are a dog thing) Perhaps we should take this convers. 'off line'. Feel free to send a PM.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> Glad to see you've make the plunge and are now an official Outbacker!!
> 
> First thing you MUST do is add the Quickie Flush.Â A clean black tank will make this a much more enjoyable job.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]58000[/snapback]​


Thanks - we've been hearing that. Sounds like a good mod.to start with. Just 1 question (ok - 1 question right here, right now): It is clear that "More Mods"







is the Team Mantra around here and that this is a critical stage in the rites of passage into being a "REAL OBer". Do Newbies get extra points if the 1st mod is completed *before *the 1st trip?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Extra points? Its a requirement!!









Enjoy and have fun

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Extra points? Its a requirement!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and have fun
> 
> John
> [snapback]58023[/snapback]​


Yes, Sir. Duly noted, Sir. Of course it is - What WAS I thinking?!







Duct tape & ratchets are at the ready.


----------



## bunkhouser

wolfwood said:


> Well - - - after "auditing" you guys for awhile (and learning lots!!! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) while also spending many "classroom" hours with lots of dealers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of lots of brands - *WE DID IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new '06 Outback 25 RSS will be delivered sometime during the last week of Oct. sunny A bit late for northern New England .... but home and in our yard, none the less. Gives us LOTS of time to dream about the '06 Season while we watch the snow fly. At least now we can put away all the books on BUYING an RV, unscramble our brain cells from all the choices, decisions, opinions, counter-opinions, etc. and pull out the maps to start planning our 1st big adventure with the new baby. Oh yeah - and the toolbox is on the ready for the 1st mod .... just have to decide what that will be. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far. Expect to hear from us this winter - we've got lots to learn ... and you all clearly have lots to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]57874[/snapback]​


----------



## bunkhouser

WAcamper said:


> Welcome Wolfwood!
> Hope you enjoy the new rig and share your experiences with everyone!
> Happy camping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]57990[/snapback]​


congratulations, we just got our '06 29bhs 2 weeks ago on thursday, went camping friday at kenedy space center campground ( KARS ) with the y-indian guides ( father / son group) We loved the camper, minor problems only like door latch adjustments, etc. Just added reciever hitch for bike rack and max air vent covers ( like we had on our '95 skamper fifth wheel )

Enjoy your camper, we love ours.
Tom, christine, josh and jennifer


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks - good to hear! Have been reading threads from 2 others who picked up new TTs yesterday .... one good, one not so good. Yikes!


----------

